
Real-time 3D Face Reconstruction - cleardusk
https://github.com/cleardusk/3DDFA
======
dev_dull
> _Beijing, China Ph.D. student dedicated to face analysis, face recognition,
> 3D face, face anti-spoof and deep learning._

We used to have the greatest minds of our generation working on HFT and ad
technology, now they’re working on tech that enables our Orwellian watchers.
It’s a scary future we venture into.

~~~
devoply
In China can you get someone in trouble with the social credit system by
creating fake videos of them doing stuff deemed unacceptable like criticizing
the President.

~~~
draugadrotten
The irony is so strong, I first though the comment actually was talking about
China.

------
wtf42
You know you are not allowed to distribute BFM and it's modifications?

> NO DISTRIBUTION: You are not allowed to sublicense or distribute the DATA in
> whole or in part to any third party.

~~~
dev_dull
Author location: Beijing, China. In other words, good luck with enforcement.

~~~
forkLding
The person who posted this on HN is the original author of the paper, please
be somewhat respectful and not rude. If you want to call him out, talk to him
directly here.

------
all2
The alignment feature (halfway down the readme) would make a great poor-man
face-motion-capture!

------
knicholes
Looks like it's time for Adobe Character Animator to move into 3D.

